# Mini-donkey or min-mule?



## GreenMomma

I have experience with horses, but not with donkeys or mules. My husband would like a mini donkey or mule. It would most likely be in with our AGH or mini goats. 

I'm not sure if this is a horrible idea or if it would be a fun and adorable addition to our little farm-stead. We saw one today at a pumpkin patch and the poor little guy looked miserable... Hubby wanted to take him home so badly. 

I don't think that a mini would provide much protection from large predators, but what about foxes, etc? That is just a guess based on the obvious of their size- I don't really know what makes any donkey a good guardian animal and will go do some searching online now...


----------



## Kizzy

A mini mule...I recently wondered if you could get a mini mule from a mini donkey and..a mini horse. It seemed like a paradox to me at the time!
And by large predators, do you mean like coyotes?


----------



## 95bravo

I have seen my mini donkey mare do her best to send a dog into the hereafter. Donkeys can move in any direction they want while bucking. If a four hundred pound donkey comes down a critter with two hoofs the size of soup cans that's going to leave a mark. Donkeys don't go in to drive to kill another critter like a dog does, it's more about being territorial. You have to be careful there is video on youtube of guy who bought 3 donkeys and found them killing baby lambs one morning. 
I have three minis and have nothing but good things to say about them.


----------



## G. Seddon

Unfortunately, miniature donkeys are just not large enough to fend off a gang of dogs, coyotes, or much else. They end up being at risk themselves and a number of times packs of dogs have killed the mini donks!!! Look for something larger that has been raised and trained to protect goats, sheep, etc. 95bravo is correct about donkeys going after lambs, kids, and calves.


----------



## GreenMomma

Thanks guys! I stayed up and did some reading last night too... I think hubby just likes them and wants one around  I am trying to find a job for it, lol. We have an LGD and she lives in the goat pen with the does and kids. She can see pretty much the entire property (at least the barn yard and house) and barks at everything that needs barked at, but doesn't have free access to all of that area. 

We were thinking of putting the mini in with the guinea hogs or in the "boy pen" with the goat buck and wether.


----------



## 95bravo

I think this a depends question. Predator pressure varies so much from place to place. Yotes in my area are small. Most look like they a go a whopping 25 pounds. I can only tell you what works for me in my area. I live right next to 30, 000 of forest land that allows zero hunting. It's pretty much coyote factory. I have six strands of high tensile with 6 joules on it. I have three mini donkey mares, and a small flock of sheep , never more than ten. The barn my sheep sleep in has motion flood light pointed at it that comes on when ever they come or go in the barn door. Last spring I added two great Pyrenees puppies, They are grown now, I am extremely confident in my predator control's.


----------



## Chaty

A Mini isn't big enough to protect itself against predators, you would need more than 1 and its not a good idea to put in with sheep and goats, and sometimes new Heifers that are due to calve soon either. John donkeys have a tendency to be calmer than Jack donkeys but they see new baby critters as predators. The Jennys are better but still it basically depends on the Jenny. Some do well and some don't. I have a mini John donkey and he is in with my big horses and he thinks he is just as big. When the goats are out he doesn't mess with them as long as they don't mess with him.
He does go out with the cows sometimes but he does know better to stay back away from the cows that calve as we had 1 that chased him. Also they hang on to bad habits too so what ever if you get 1 you start they don't forget. My DH thought it was funny when ours nipped at our ankles, when he got bigger he bit my Dh, didn't think it was funny anymore and you still have t watch him. Good luck with your decision


----------



## Maura

My minis protected my sheep all the years we had sheep. The only sheep I lost to a predator (dog one and coyote or coy dog the second) what when the donkeys were separated from them. I have seen them go after dogs. That said, I have a pair, not a single. They work in tandem. If you ever become serious about getting a donkey of any size, they must be already bonded to goats. This means you don't just toss a donkey in with them. The donkey may hat goats. If it is young it will want to play with them and donkey youngsters play rough. Get a donkey(s) that has been raised with goats.

Added: we are leaving the farm and have to rehome these donkeys, if you are interested. However, they've never been around goats.


----------



## Minelson

LOL! My hubby wanted a mini donkey so bad. We ended up getting a pregnant Jenny. The deal was he would take care of the donkey's because I didn't want the extra work. We also have 2 horses, 4 goats, 14 chickens, 2 dogs, 10 cats. I take care of all of those. Guess who takes care of the donkey's now too. 
I have to say though they really are a joy! They are very loving and entertaining. And pretty easy to take care of because they only poop and pee in one spot. We have the farrier out for the horses anyway so we have their feet done at the same time. They do require the same worming and vaccinations as the horses. Vaccinations are not cheap, even with me working at a vet clinic with a discount, it adds up. They are very easy keepers and it's hard to keep them from getting fat. Mine get a handful of BOSS/oats mix at night for a treat for coming in. They need grass hay and will go through a ton of it if you let them. Mine free range the 10 acre property also and browse. The flies really go after their legs so they need fly boots a couple of months in the summer. They hang out with my mini goats. I'm afraid my horses will hurt them, but they do duck the wire and go in the horse pasture on occasion and my horses just chase them out. They get along with my dogs just fine but both were raised with dogs. When we got Mama-D she was living with dogs, goats, and horses...that was important to us. She made immediate friends with one of our cats and they were inseparable and slept together until she had the baby.
As far as predators...we don't really have a problem here. My dog Boris takes care of anything small like ***** and woodchucks. We do have coyotes so I keep everyone locked in the barn at night except the horses. I don't want to take the chance of a pack of them going after the donkeys. 
Like goats, they do need a companion of their own species to be happy so really you need 2. That is why we got the pregnant one. And having the baby was the greatest! Her name is Gray-C and she is sooooo funny and fun!
So that is my experience...this post is useless though without pics and videos! here are some of my favorites.
We didn't let everyone in right away the day she was born..but boy were they curious! And they do like to knock stuff down.


----------



## Minelson

Who needs their grill to be standing upright anyway? or the chairs...


----------



## Minelson

Here are some videos..
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p-2LNzQ20mU[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xYgViXJC5S8[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BGkLmv5ICQA[/ame]
Our grill really takes a beating! lol!
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0W8ltvazVh8[/ame]


----------



## kalmara

thanks for posting - really enjoyed the pix & vids
They seem to be having a great time


----------



## GreenMomma

Oh my, the cuteness just oozes out of them!!!

That's the thing that gets me, too. We already have a couple of horses so when hubs wants to talk about adding another large animal I immediately think of the work and time commitment, etc. If it doesn't supply meat or have a job, it's hard for me to justify.

But then you SEE these adorable little donkeys. All good sense and reasoning wants to fly out the window and I'm trying to find a pasture to put one in, lol.


----------



## Maura

If you have small children, mini donks are good rides. They are not as flighty as horses or ponys and will not put themselves in danger.


----------



## CAjerseychick

GreenMomma said:


> Oh my, the cuteness just oozes out of them!!!
> 
> That's the thing that gets me, too. We already have a couple of horses so when hubs wants to talk about adding another large animal I immediately think of the work and time commitment, etc. If it doesn't supply meat or have a job, it's hard for me to justify.
> 
> But then you SEE these adorable little donkeys. All good sense and reasoning wants to fly out the window and I'm trying to find a pasture to put one in, lol.


If you and your Hubby want one, and there is that poor little one at the Pumpkin patch that needs a home, sounds like you could squeeze one in....

Why not?.....
(sorry to be such an enabler, but arent they adorable...)....


----------



## Wendy

If you put it with goats you should get a baby to raise with the goats. Someone gave me 2 adult mini donkey geldings once. They were awesome with people, but I saw them pick up one of my pygmy goats by the neck one day & toss it in the air. So, I had to get rid of them.


----------



## 95bravo

I have one almost ready to go also. I bought a mare with a three month old, and about 10 months later was surprised by a another baby mare. She is five months old, black, been a pasture with sheep since the day of her birth, and should be weaned of in another month or so.


----------



## Maura

You need a pair. They work together.


----------



## JasoninMN

Donkeys, especially young ones like to play wrestle,spar and chase each other. Stick em with goats and sheep and they are going to try to play with them as well. Unfortunately goats and sheep turn into toys when they can't handle the rough housing and get hurt. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ObOAc1giA1M[/ame]


----------



## Muleman

I have not had a chance to read all of the previous post, but I can tel you a bit about the subject, maybe it has already been said, if so sorry. Do not get a mini if you honestly want it for protection. People actually raising minis have problems all the time of dogs injuring and and even killing them in some cases. So in my opinion rule out minis. Then it comes to a donkey or a mule. A mule would not be a good choice. I have read of people putting mules in with cattle and they will protect them (sometimes) some are just as likely to kill them as in general mules do not like small animals. I know of a mule killing 14 head of feeder calves when put in a pen with them temporarily for one night. I would suggest and older donkey. But do not get two as they will bond with each other and pay the other livestock no mind. Hope this helps


----------



## 95bravo

Muleman said:


> I have not had a chance to read all of the previous post, but I can tel you a bit about the subject, maybe it has already been said, if so sorry. Do not get a mini if you honestly want it for protection. People actually raising minis have problems all the time of dogs injuring and and even killing them in some cases. So in my opinion rule out minis. Then it comes to a donkey or a mule. A mule would not be a good choice. I have read of people putting mules in with cattle and they will protect them (sometimes) some are just as likely to kill them as in general mules do not like small animals. I know of a mule killing 14 head of feeder calves when put in a pen with them temporarily for one night. I would suggest and older donkey. But do not get two as they will bond with each other and pay the other livestock no mind. Hope this helps


My experience has been pretty much the complete opposite. I don't think anyone of can say there are any absolutes to apply to all donkeys. My minis play with my Pyrenees, but not the sheep. When ever dog barks the sheep look around like " where's dixie" and flock right to her. I have three mares currently. Never had a problem.


----------



## G. Seddon

You may think your "mini" donkey can protect your sheep, goats, chickens, or children, but if you are seriously considering this option, please scroll down to the bottom of this link, if you have the stomach for it:

http://www.littlefriendsranch.com/viscous_dog_attacks.htm


----------



## dizzy

There are both mini donkeys and a mini mule out where I have my horses. And, personally, you couldn't pay me to take any of them. Sure, they're cute, but when they get to hee hawing, the noise goes right thru my head!

I've never noticed that they protect anything-just the opposite. They need protection themselves. Had one get tore up some by dogs-not enough to kill it, just enough for a big vet bill. Plus they're escape artists. Don't know how many times I've had to help the owner round them up.


----------



## wr

Donkeys and mules are incredibly cute but they don't always make great guard animals and I would strongly encourage you to do a serious amount of research before getting one. They seem to either work out very well or it ends in a disaster but there is absolutely no middle ground.


----------



## G. Seddon

I firmly believe, as my previous posts state, that miniature donkeys should NOT, under any circumstances, be used as livestock guardians. Mini-mules are HALF pony and pony is a 4-letter word. No matter how "cute" they are, they CAN BE a real handful. Caution is advised!


----------



## loli

I would advise you to get a jenny full size donkey, they are just as cute. If you get a male be please sure he has been gelded. I know too many people that put full jacks out with their goats and had them start killing them. Never had a problem like that with my jennies.


----------

